# Straight back?



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a stupid question. 
We are first time Shepherd owners with no interest in "showing" Shadow. We also did the unthinkable (not knowing any better at the time) and bought her from a byb. My question is... What lines is she more likely to be from? We are often getting comments on her straight back and stockier build. The comments are always positive. She is a solid girl, 9 months old stands 25.5 inches from shoulder to floor and weighs just over 83 pounds, she appears wider across the chest than my nieces 11mth male GSD, who we know his mother was from working lines and the father was a show dog. Shadow has a fantastic temperament, we wouldn't change her for anything in the world. :wub: From all the reading we have been doing I assume she is from working lines but I'm not sure. :help: Expert advice needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I made this thread reguarding Straight backs. My girl also has a "straight back", she is 3 years old.

There is alot of good information in the thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/133877-straight-back-gsds.html


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She sounds like my kind of girl!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do you have her pedigree? If there are any titles around the dogs in her background, that will show her lineage the best. Just post them here if you need help (see all the initials around my dogs name? Means we do agility).


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

No we have no pedigree and I can't find the info for the people we bought her from . We are learning, we had no idea at the time of purchase about pedigree's and such. My oldest son fell in love with my nieces pup and just had to have his own. We have been on a crash course ever since. I must admit everyone who meets Shadow falls in love with her, even those that would normally cross the street if a shepherd was walking towards them. We made a mistake with the byb but..I don't know how much of a mistake I can call it when she is so fantastic.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm thinking you ended up with a great BYB American bred GSD and she'll be just perfect for you and you family.

In fact, I bet she'd do great in agility!


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'm thinking you ended up with a great BYB American bred GSD and she'll be just perfect for you and you family.
> 
> In fact, I bet she'd do great in agility!


I'm a newbie GSD owner and still learning. What is a straight back? What is a BYB American bred GSD?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'm thinking you ended up with a great BYB American bred GSD and she'll be just perfect for you and you family.


Except Shadow's Mum is in Australia  

If you have any pictures, people can give you their best guess. But I'm thinking a BYB dog with no pedigree - probably a mix of different lines, but who knows?


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Jessiewessie (lol cute name) and everyone else. I read the thread by jessiewessie, Shadow's back reminds me of Mrs K's dogs. 
I've tried taking pics to post but... she wont stay still long enough for me to get a decent shot.


----------

